# Chi sono i 5 migliori attaccanti al mondo?



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

Insieme al Topic sui 5 migliori difensori non poteva mancare questo. Ecco la mia:

1) Ibrahimovic - Il più forte in assoluto. Non devo neanche spiegarlo. 
2) Lewandowski - Tecnicamente il migliore di tutti dopo lo svedese. Proprio per una tecnica a dir poco magistrale. Centrerà poco ma è l'unico che mi ricorda tanto Shevchenko. Svaria su tutto l'attacco, partecipa alla manovra, ha poco bisogno dei rifornimenti, apre gli spazi, dialoga negli 1-2, si inserisce, tira al volo, è forte di testa, sa stare spalle alla porta ecc. Completissimo quanto fortissimo.
3) Cavani - Fisicamente dominante, per struttura simile ad Ibrahimovic. Rapace, completo tecnicamente, è in grado di fare reparto da solo e attirare l'attenzione di tutta la difesa su di sé. 
4) Benzema - La punta più sottovalutata al mondo. A livello di tecnica secondo me è secondo solo a Ibra e Lewa. E' un buon rifinitore, dribbla bene, apre gli spazi, ha un tiro pulito ecc.
5) Suarez - E' esploso tardi, forse un po' sopravvalutato ma resta devastante e completo anche lui, seppur a volte sbagli cose elementari.

Dovessi scegliere al Milan, tolto Ibrahimovic, porterei uno tra Lewandowski e Benzema.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Concordo con te come nomi, ma non come posizioni. Ecco le mie: 
1- Ibra il dio , niente da dire. 
2- Suarez, dai come si può dire sopravvalutato, in Olanda disintegrava da solo le difese , in Inghilterra nel Liverpool faceva tutto lui,nel 2013/2014 il Liverpool è arrivato ad un soffio dal titolo grazie a lui, e al Barcellona se non ci fosse Messi , il migliore sarebbe lui.
3-Lewandowsky , è come Suarez per me , sa fare tutto, segna e fa segnare, però è meno trascinatore, basta vedere in nazionale, solo ora sta facendo grandi cose, Suarez è dal 2009 ( da quando aveva 22 anni ) che trascina da solo l'Uruguay.
4-Benzema d'accordo con te
5 -Cavani lo vedo inferiore gli altri, forse ha più istinto di bomber , ma difetta nelle altre cose


----------



## mèuris (13 Agosto 2015)

Dunque, a mio parere andrebbe fatto un distinguo tra "attaccanti" in senso lato e centravanti. Se parliamo dei "9"(più o meno mobili), per intenderci, direi:
1) Ibrahimovic: credo che non esista,al mondo, un giocatore così dominante, e che faccia squadra da solo, come fa lui. Segna in tutti i modi, e ha uno strapotere fisico e tecnico tale da essere messo davanti agli altri, nonostante i suoi 34 anni. Non so se sarebbe,in questo momento,sempre la mia prima scelta nel ruolo,dovessi costruire una squadra, ma senz'altro è eccezionale.
2) Lewandoski: considerando le caratteristiche da classico "9", forse ancor meglio di Ibra. Sicuramente il più elegante dei centravanti che ci sono in giro; si libra sul pallone come se avesse tutt'altro fisico. Segna di sciabola e di fioretto, e si muove tantissimo. Per me è una delizia vederlo giocare.
3) Suarez: un vero e proprio animale( non solo in senso negativo, per i suoi atteggiamenti). Non ti puoi rilassare un secondo, che ti spunta alle spalle come un avvoltoio. E poi ha un repertorio vastissimo, tale da ricordarmi il buon Sheva, a tratti (sebbene l'eleganza dell'ucraino se la sogni).
4)Higuain: al netto di errori sottoporta e conportamenti non sempre professionali, lo ritengo fortissimo. Segna-in vari modi- e fa anche segnare.
5)Cavani: rispetto agli altri è forse meno raffinato tecnicamente, meno abile nel saltare l'uomo, nel toccare delicatamente la palla, ma senza palla è devastante, ed ha una capacità nel tirare frustate,in corsa, al pallone non indifferenti. Con un minimo di spazio è letale. 

Ps:Se tornasse ad una condizione accettabile fisicamente, aggiungerei anche Falcao, che per 3-4 anni ha fatto veramente sfracelli.

Considerando, oltre ai centravanti, anche punte di movimento, che comunque hanno una marcata predisposizione a puntare la porta, aggiungerei (e forse metterei in cima alla lista) Neymar, fenomeno vero, a mio parere, e Aguero, che trovo non sia apprezzato abbastanza, per ciò che è in grado di fare (tra l'altro, quest'ultimo potrebbe benissimo fare anche la prima punta, come gli capita spesso anche in nazionale).


----------



## O Animal (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma CR7 e Messi sono difensori o centrocampisti? 

Senza ordine alcuno altrimenti stiamo a litigare per mesi:
Messi
CR7
Suarez
Aguero
Lewandowsky


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

*Per attaccanti intendo i numeri 9, cioè i centravanti. Quindi non i Neymar, Messi, Ronaldo ecc. che giocano seconde punte, 10, o esterni.*


----------



## mèuris (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Per attaccanti intendo i numeri 9, cioè i centravanti. Quindi non i Neymar, Messi, Ronaldo ecc. che giocano seconde punte, 10, o esterni.*


Perfetto allora mantengo la prima, dai. Anche se il buon Agüero quasi quasi lo farei rientrare comunque nei "9", dato che agisce anche in quella posizione.


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Per attaccanti intendo i numeri 9, cioè i centravanti. Quindi non i Neymar, Messi, Ronaldo ecc. che giocano seconde punte, 10, o esterni.*



E allora devi togliere pure Ibra, visto che non è mai stato una prima punta. Lo stesso Cavani dipende, in nazionale a volte ancora gioca più dietro e per anni è stato un vero e proprio centrocampista


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

Ibrahimovic
Suarez
Lewandowsky
Benzema 
Diego Costa


----------



## juventino (13 Agosto 2015)

Ecco la mia top 5 in irdine sparso:

Ibrahimovic
Lewandoski
Suarez
Cavani
Benzema


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ti va se ti rompo le scatole pure qui?
tra quelli contemporanei ho menzionato Ibra,Suarez,Lewa,Benzema e Diego Costa..tra quelli moderni ( da metà anni 80 ) direi Van Basten,Ronaldo,Romario,Shearer e Careca o Batistuta..ecco mi sembra che anche questi fossero un pelo migliori...però è solo un mio parere..


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ecco la mia top 5 in irdine sparso:
> 
> Ibrahimovic
> Lewandoski
> ...



Nomi molto diversi da quelli di renegade vedo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2015)

Sempre in ordine sparso: Cavani, Suarez, Benzema, Costa e Lewandowski. Mi piglio l'onere di tenere fuori Ibrahimovic.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2015)

1. Ibra
2. Suarez
3. Aguero
4. Lewandowski
5. Benzema


----------



## davoreb (13 Agosto 2015)

1. Suarez
2. Lewandosky
3. Ibra
4. Costa
5. Aguero


----------



## Heaven (13 Agosto 2015)

1) Suarez
2) Benzema
3) Lewandosky
4) Ibrahimovic
5) Cavani


----------



## Djici (14 Agosto 2015)

Poco divertente perche sono veramente in pochi a potere pretendere di entrare in questa lista.

Ibra - Lewa - Suarez - Benzema - Cavani

con Aguero, Tevez e Costa un po staccati dai 5.
Ma dopo quelli 8 il nulla.

Rooney non e piu su quei livelli, forse Lacazette dopo quelli 8...
Comunque nessun italiano, olandese, tedesco africano o brasiliano... un po triste...


----------



## 13-33 (14 Agosto 2015)

Suarez Lewandoski Aguero Ibra Tevez


----------



## kolao95 (14 Agosto 2015)

Suarez secondo me è avanti a tutti, per il resto in ordine sparso: Ibrahimovic, Lewandowski, Benzema e Aguero.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Agosto 2015)

Mmm per me Messi e un attacante, quindi dico:

Messi
Cristiano
Zlatan
Muller
Suarez


----------



## Torros (30 Settembre 2015)

Lewandoski centra poco con Shevchenko. Sheva era più seconda punta, svaria molto di più oltre ad essere un giocatore atleticamente più esplosivo.

Invece come ha detto anche Ambrosini, Lewa nelle movenze ricorda molto Van Basten...


----------



## neversayconte (30 Settembre 2015)

aguero ibra rooney tevez suarez

il nostro bacca è tra i miei primi 10.


----------

